# pbase not working?



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The last two days I have not been able to access pbase. I have a number of posts that link to photos in pbase, and when pbase is down, the photos, of course, don't show in the posts. Does anybody know if pbase is having serious problems?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have always heard that is the downside to Pbase, unreliability


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I always have problems linking photos in pbase to posts here. Even when pbase is working, often the photos don't show up in the posts.


----------

